# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  CC3: Sheets and Effects

## Dragon Earl

First off, I am new to mapping and CC3, but, I have been following the video tutorials and I haven't met a major obstacle thus far. However, there is one thing that I just noticed regarding the Sheets and Effects option, my current map involves some mountains and in the tutorial it says to: "first draw the contour lines and then fade it from the sheets and effects section" using Edge Fade, inner. I think I have followed all the instructions but under the Contours (LAND) option I can not seem to add an Edge Fade, inner effect. The only options I have apart from all others is Edge Fade. This doesn't have the same affect though and no matter what I try I can't seem to make the mountain contours seem less harsh.

So I was wondering if anyone knows how I can find the Edge Fade, Inner effect?. Is it in some separate add on that I need to install or have I done something wrong?. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Steel General

Welcome Aboard!

I'm not a CC user so I can't answer your question but I'm sure someone will be along shortly that can give you a good answer.

----------


## Valarian

I'm not sure whether the Edge Fade, Inner effect has come in from one of the Annual or add-ons. I know I've got it on my selection list, but then I've got DD3, CD3 and all of the annual additions.

Anyway, the contours. You can make the contours less harsh by adding in some slight Blur and Transparency. A small amount of Edge Fade would also lessen the harshness of the transition and server to blend the contours in to one another, just from the edge outward rather than inside to the edge.

What effects do you have to play with? Any chance of a screen shot with the basic list? It's been so long since I've had the basic set on the effects list I've forgotten what's available out of the box.

----------


## NeonKnight

I am currently using CC3 version 3.24, and have access to the edge fade inner. What version are you using?

----------


## el_gonza

[Text deleted]

----------


## Gamerprinter

You are going to have to get that from ProFantasy. Nobody here is going to upload that version for a free download, that constitutes software piracy - and no one here is going to do that for you.

I would contact Profantasy and try to arrange a way for you to purchase it, I'm sure they will work with you in getting that accomplished.

GP

----------


## unre9istered

I'm having a similar problem with water contour lines.

I placed all the contour lines on the Contours (Sea) sheet and then added an inner edge fade to make them blend together.  The first contour line faded in nicely, but the others are still sharp.  What am I missing?

You can see in this screen shot how the bottom two water colors fade together so well you almost don't realize there's two colors.  The next two levels of darkening aren't fading together at all.

----------


## anomiecoalition

Each of your colors needs to be on its own sheet with its own edge fade inner effect.

----------


## unre9istered

Thanks!
That's what I was missing.  There are so many little tricks to figure out with this program, but once you do, the maps are amazing.

----------

